# Losing Big Tufts of Fur!



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
Sorry I havne't been here in a while to participate. We have spent the last few days driving from Michigan to California! 

I am checking in to ask a question. Ollie is still itching and scratching a lot. The vet put Revolution on him just in case it was mites. I sometimes catch him actually pulling out his fur with his teeth. Yesterday morning when I got him out of his crate, several balls of fluff came out with him!  He has pulled out most of the fur on the front of his front legs and all of his coat is looking thinner. I'm worried about it, but I'm in a new place with no car yet (hubby took it to work and is working late). I thought I would ask here if anyone has any ideas since I can't get to the vet yet. 

BTW...the giardia is better, the medicines seem to be working. I'll have him tested again this week once I get a car. Ollie seems to feel great, plays a lot, runs like hell around the apartment, and sleeps the sleep of the truly satisfied afterwards.  He is eating well and seems to be doing good otherwise. 

Thanks in advance for your help and ideas!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

I am no expert, but it sounds to me like Ollie is having an allergic reaction. What are you feeding him?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Now he is eating Prescription diet ID Chicken and Rice upon the vet's advice until we got the giardia under control. Before he was eating Life's Abundance. But he has been doing this since I got him. (which is why the vet suspected he might have mites and applied the revolution) It's just now I am noticing floating tufts of fur around. It could be an allergic reaction to the food, but it would have to be both foods since he has itched from the beginning???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I see too much animal planet--so I see all sorts of things--but it seems like it could be

allergy to food or shampoo etc.(make sure you get it really rinsed well)
fleas
mange

I would get him to a vet asap though.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well..

Was there something common in 'both' foods? ie. Chicken? Is he eating homecooked chicken/rice right now? What about shampoo/conditioner? Detangler?

Here's what I would do...Grab a piece of paper and start charting it for the next few weeks, noting what time he eats, what he eats, *anything* at all you give him (supplements, treats, medicine,toothpaste etc) and see if you can "see" a common denominator. That really has helped me alot to isolate my allergies.

It 'could' be mites or even a nervous habit, but the vet can probably rule out the mites. Allergies are becoming more and more common for humans and animals, so you never know.

Safe travels and we miss you!
Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

We can rule out fleas...if it were the mites that caused mange, the Revolution should have taken care of it according to my vet (fleas as well, although the vet checked thoroughly and didn't see any...not many fleas in Michigan either anyway) 
I changed shampoos just in case already and do rinse him extremely well. Yesterday I ordered the Coat Handler products so many people here use. 

Maybe the detangler spray I've been using??? Although I noticed him itching as soon as I got him home from the breeder, so I don't think it's that. Unless he is allergic to lots of things?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Was there something common in 'both' foods? ie. Chicken? Is he eating homecooked chicken/rice right now? What about shampoo/conditioner? Detangler?


They both have chicken. The vet didn't want me to give him home cooked chicken and rice. The ID is canned, Supposedly it is just chicken and rice plus the additional supplements and nutrients to make it balanced. Could he be allergic to chicken?

I wish I had a car today so I could find a vet! It's so weird being in a totally new place and sort of trapped!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, it could be the chicken, or the spray...or just about anything. Try charting it, maybe you'll notice a pattern that it happens exactly 2 hours after X, etc.

You may want to consider a really mild, non perfumed shampoo/conditioner until you get the itching under control. I would be careful not to aggravate it. 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

If it is a food allergy, it can take a long time for the source to be eliminated from their system. My vet told me at least 2 months. I can take forever to figure out whats causing the problem. I went thru this with Tripp. Severe itching all over & very soft stools. But i put him on a raw diet & he is doing great since then. It is so hard to watch them suffer. 

If you bathe him just make sure you rinse really well & use mild ingredients like Kara posted.

Its just a lot of trial & error. Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How about an allergy formula dog food from your local pet shop that doesn't have chicken as a main ingredient. 

I would also try home cooked chicken and rice. I switched all three of my dogs from holistic dog food to home cooked. My Hav was quite a picky eater and I always added homecooked to his kibble and two my female standard poodle Brandy started to have really bad diareah and no matter how many food brands we tried it persisted. I even had all three dog's stool tested and the results came back perfect. So, I switched to home cooked. After two days, her stools becamed completely normal (and have been normal since) she also had a canine acne that was not clearing up with any meds. I am happy to report that it has clared up as well. It seems that I am sticking with homecooked.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

? Where are you now ..in Calif / Let me know I am in Northern and happy to help ypu in any way .. 
? Why did the vet object to homecooked fresh food versus something that has been sitting in a can for who knows how long and has you know what added to it - all chemicals and preservatives .. 
My old vet did the same thing to my friend Donna - they were insisitng she use their ID or whatever food until she went on their website and then she decided against it and she decided to make her own meatloaf for Tulip . She uses turkey - she does not like chicken . Some dogs do react to it . I was told initially to feed Cosmo whitefish but he did not like it just salmon which got very expensive . He can tolerate chicken and turkey it seems ..
Also what is in the water you give him - use only a bottled water .. 
If you can try and acess a homeopathic vet or at least a homeopathic veterinary website . Someone who understands allergies and nutrition better .
I agree with Kara - keep a detailed journal . It is a matter of elimination and then possibly adding some things back ? What did the breeder feed your dog .. You almost have to be a detective and investigate everything little thing ..
I feel so sorry for the little guy - obviously something is making him miserable .
Please keep us updated - I know it can be so frustrating for you as well .. 
Hopefully someone else will have some clues for you to help end this ..  Do not give up -- we are here to help and listen .
Lots of bright people on this forum with wonderful information ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I agree with Julia! I hate to override your vet on the food thing, but when dealing with food allergies (potential) there alot of added ingredients in canned and kibble commercial foods. Next time, consider homecooking the chicken and rice.

I also feed Gucci homecooked and she's really thrived on it. But that was after alot of trial/error and headache finding a commercial food. lol, 

I would give some thought to switching to a beef based food to see if the chicken is causing a reaction. Poultry/eggs is actually a very common allergen. I'm allergic to it. lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> ? Where are you now ..in Calif / Let me know I am in Northern and happy to help ypu in any way ..
> ? Why did the vet object to homecooked fresh food versus something that has been sitting in a can for who knows how long and has you know what added to it - all chemicals and preservatives ..
> My old vet did the same thing to my friend Donna - they were insisitng she use their ID or whatever food until she went on their website and then she decided against it and she decided to make her own meatloaf for Tulip . She uses turkey - she does not like chicken . Some dogs do react to it . I was told initially to feed Cosmo whitefish but he did not like it just salmon which got very expensive . He can tolerate chicken and turkey it seems ..
> Also what is in the water you give him - use only a bottled water ..
> ...


You know...it *amazes* me that so many vets are opposed to homecooked food! When there is so very little regulation and consistency in commercial pet foods. I'd say over half commercial foods are basically crud swept off the floor! Although, I think some companies have stepped in and started using human grade and eliminating some of the chemicals.

If you ever see "beet pulp" listed as an ingredient. RUN. That's basically a filler they use to help prevent 'diarrhea', meaning...that they are masking something 'toxic' in the food.

I just made Gucci some lasagna  She's going to be one happy dog come dinner time! Of course, hers is a little different than our human version, it has some doggie vitamins and fresh tomatos instead of sauce! My daughter just drooled over my dog's food! lol, I had to tell her ours was in the fridge 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad you are able to rule out the things I mentioned.I know nothing about food allergies,but please keep us informed.....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys are so great. Thanks for the encouragement and ideas. The vet seems to think plain chicken and rice wouldn't have all the nutrition he needs. They of course, make you feel like a terrible pet owner when you mention home cooking. I think it might be worth a try to switch to a beef based or some other protein and see if it helps. I'm not sure how to tell if a shampoo and conditioner is mild. Ollie has very fine, sort of dry hair. It has to have a conditioner or I can't even get a comb through it. I was hoping the Coat Handler products would be gentle enough. 

Thinking of conditioner, I have been using a human organic one....maybe that's not helping. It can't be the cause since he was like this from the beginning but perhaps the PH is wrong?

:grouphug:
Shelly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..I don't know about the Coat Handler, I think Kimberly (Havtahava) uses it and she can answer your Q about Ph, etc. 

I hope whatever it causing it, gets resolved soon! 

Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Cosmosmom said:


> ?
> ? Why did the vet object to homecooked fresh food versus something that has been sitting in a can for who knows how long and has you know what added to it - all chemicals and preservatives ..
> ..


Typically vets want to put dogs and cats on the Hills food because the vet gets a kickback from whatever they sell. It has nothing to do with being better then what we can cook for our dogs or buy somewhere else.

How old is your puppy? What shots has he had? Any reactions to the shots? How old was he when you brought him home from the breeder? How long has he been on the new food? Are you using the same products for bathing that the breeder used? Where the hair fell out, is the skin soft and smooth?

Adding Solid Gold Seameal to the food helps with skin issues and so does rinsing your dog in Apple Cider vinegar and water. The vinegar is a natural skin softener and healer.

While it could be allergies, it could also be something else. You might consider having a blood panel done on him.

Change in climate can effect a dogs coat too. Since you are on top of it, I am sure you will find a solution soon.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> ? Where are you now ..in Calif / Let me know I am in Northern and happy to help ypu in any way


I'm in San Jose for the next 6 months.



> How old is your puppy? What shots has he had? Any reactions to the shots? How old was he when you brought him home from the breeder? How long has he been on the new food? Are you using the same products for bathing that the breeder used? Where the hair fell out, is the skin soft and smooth?


He is about 13 weeks old. He's had all his shots except one...starts with a "D", darn it, I can't think of the name right now...we were going to get it and then the giardia/diarrea episode happened and the vet thought we should wait til we got that under control. That's another thing we have to do as soon as we go to the vet.

I didn't notice any change in the itching after the last shots.

I'll have to look for the solid gold seameal. Is it best to get in online or does the petstore carry it? I've never heard of it. The vinigar rinse sounds like it could be a good idea too.

I am not using the same shampoo the breeder used because I suspected at first that it could be the culprit. He smelled very perfumey when I brought him home and I noticed the itching right away.

His skin does not appear to be irritated. It's pink and healthy, even in the places where he has lost a lot of hair like the front of his front legs. I don't notice any particular place other than there that is missing hair, it just seems to be thinner all over than it was. When he is bathed, it fluffs out and you can't notice at all....but after he has been playing, you can see it is thin in some areas, especially where he has WHITE fur. The black doesn't seem to be coming out at the same rate.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you think it may be allergies, be careful about switching everything all at once (shampoo, food, etc.) because you'll never know what is causing it.

If you do choose to switch shampoos, I'd suggest you stick to a really mild one for puppies with oatmeal in it. There are several formulas made for itching & itch relief.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a shampoo and creme rinse which is called Buddy . it has Lavender and some other natural products in it .
I have seen it at Petco but I bought it at a local pet store . it is pricey about $9.00 for each but a little goes a long way . it smells nice and fresh and their coats look nice and shiny .. Cosmo used to itch when i used some of the other products .. 
I know there are a lot of new healthy products out there but read the labels .. 
I think they may have the Sea meal at whole foods if you have one near by or you could try Vitamin Shoppe they may order it for you or you might do better online


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

On second though maybe the oatmeal based one would be best as he is a little guy ..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The Seameal can be purchased now at most pet stores, in fact I think Petco carries it now. I buy mine from a holistic pet store here in Elk Grove, CA

Also, the #1 culprit of allergies in dogs is grain in the food.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vinegar is a great suggestion too, especially if it is something on the outside bothering him.

Kathy, do you use apple cider vinegar on the outside? I've always used white vinegar topically and cider vinegar orally.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the oatmeal based shampoo sounds like a good idea. Maybe that would help. I see what you mean about switching everything at once...and gosh, that's exactly my inclination! I just want him to be better NOW! 

I'll look ASAP for the seameal too. What exactly is in it?

I can see I have to do some real research on dogfoods. 

I wonder if I should try switching the food or the shampoo first?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm no expert, but if it is a food allergy, it can easily take six weeks before you'd notice. I'd go for the shampoo change first. 

BUT, is there any chance he's had too many baths lately? I wonder if he is just feeling some dry skin and biting at it because it itches. At any rate, don't scrub down to his skin, but do make sure you do a very thorough rinse so that there is no residue left on him if he is sensitive to topical products. Then, a vinegar rinse will also be soothing, but make sure it isn't chilled. Rinse that after it has set on him for a few seconds. He will smell a bit like vinegar, but it will dissipate quickly. He may still scratch and bite for a day, especially if it has become a habit, but he may do less especially if you distract him.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kimberly,
I've been bathing him about once a week. Is that too often? He has a bad habit of laying on his wee pad and he just seems to get really dirty quickly. Plus, with the giardia, I've been paranoid about him having germs on him from laying on it. I bathed him yesterday because during our drive, we had to walk him several times in really dusty places and he was looking beige instead of white. He actually seems to be scratching LESS today. I think the bath may actually make him feel better. It's hard to be sure.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think once a week is Ok but i know dermatologist say too much water is drying for your skin so I imagine it is the same for dogs .. Make sure the water is not too hot - just like bathing the baby - do the elbow test as hands can usually tolerate hottter water .. but not babies and not doggies ..
You do not want to dry out their skin .. That is why Lavender is good - like oatmeal it is nuturing and healing the skin . Just be careful with the oatmeal products and check for additives . You want it as natural as possible . Unfortunately they say Natural on the label and then add toxic preservatives ..
I know what you mean about wanting to change everything at once . I think with diet you will notice a slight improvement every two to three days but a dramatic improvement in about 5-6 weeks .
Do not be alarmed if there are still some symptons such as changes in bowel habits and some itching and scratching it takes time for the body to cleanse and for the toxins to be eliminated .
Make sure he has an adequate intake of water and I change their water twice a day . I always use bottle water .. In the new kitchen i put in filtered water as I was told it tasted better and it was better . Hmmnn Wrong !!
Yep I fell for it . No one likes the way it tastes -- not me my husband or the dogs so we are sticking with the bottles as it is important to be consistent .. 
Over time it does improve and it gets much better .. You will notice a increase in energy and stamina .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci gets a bath every week, but that's mainly because of my allergies and she sleeps in bed right next to my face most of the night! lol Does his skin look flaky or dry at all?

A mild shampoo, like oatmeal or natural, might be a good place to start. I agree on the lukewarm/warm water. If you have distilled water, rinse him off with that, that's a new 'tip' that we just tried and it left her coat amazingly soft. We must have alot of minerals and very hard water here! But, warm it up a little first 

I think the range of how often people bath their dogs is anywhere from a week to 6 weeks? Since I'm not having problems with weekly, I'll keep it at that. I hope its an easy 'fix' for you...like a shampoo change, or spray?

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I had to bathe him again last night as he got panicked in his ex pen when we went out to dinner. (haven't even been able to go to the grocery store yet!) He managed to bite a hole in his water bottle, causing it to leak all over the floor, he pooped and trampled all through the water and poop. He was an upset shivering mess when we got home after being gone just over an hour! Poor little guy!!! He was doing so good in his ex pen in Michigan, but I guess he is not comfortable yet here. If I leave him alone again, I will most definitely crate him. 

He doesn't seem to be itching as much today or last night. The first night in this apartment is when I saw big tufts of fur. I wonder if it could have been nerves related???

He doesn't really seem that stressed unless I leave him alone. He really really wants to be in the same room with me all the time. I'm not sure how to manage that exactly as there is carpet all over this apartment. I do want potty training to go well, but I also have to get some work done. I've been giving him play times when he has my undivided attention, and the rest of the time he is either in his ex pen in the living room or I'm carrying him in his crate to the room where I am working. I hate to let him be cooped up too much. I don't want him to stress and I'm feeling a bit baffled as to the best way to handle it all! You'd think I'd never had a puppy before, but I've had them all my life! (not Havanese, though, he is my first) Each one is as different as can be though!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Frequent baths are harder on a young puppy's skin, but if you need to do them often, just make sure you aren't scrubbing down to the roots. Try to just wash off the hair that is dirty or the particular area that needs washing. If he gets dirty feet often, you can do something like the Veterinarian's Best foam wash. You just apply it to the outer parts of the hair and brush it out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It could have been stress. My friend got a dog when she was separated from her husband. When they got back together, the dog almost went bald. They are divorced now and the dog looks beautiful again. :biggrin1:

Kodi was like that, too. He always wanted to be with me and play. Thank goodness he didn't have too many accidents and I could give him the run of the house.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> It could have been stress. My friend got a dog when she was separated from her husband. When they got back together, the dog almost went bald. They are divorced now and the dog looks beautiful again.


Nothing like a clear sign from God! :angel::wink: Seriously, I think they do pick up when we are stressed. I am trying to exude calm relaxed energy!! Hopefully it will help!



> If he gets dirty feet often, you can do something like the Veterinarian's Best foam wash.


This sounds like a perfect product! Do you get it online or in the pet store?

I don't use hot water on him, I've noticed he prefers only slightly warm. He shivers so much, though, I've tried to warm it up a bit but then he gets more ancy so back to just warm.

He seems to be itching less now...I'm really thinking it could be stress. He was probably really stressed the day I brought him home too and could have picked up on my stress as I was packing to come to California. I'm going to keep a very close eye on him and change nothing for a week or so and just see how he does. I think that would be the only way to know if it is stress related or physical. What do you think?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I believe you can find the foam shampoo at Petsmart and Petco, but I can only find it at Petco's site right now (Petsmart only shows the cat's version). Here's a link so you can see how it looks: Veterinarian's Best Waterless Dog Bath


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

havaluv said:


> I'll look ASAP for the seameal too. What exactly is in it?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I give Maddie the Solid Gold Seameal too. I got it at Petco. You use a tiny little bit to sprinkle on their food with a little water. Its supposed to have good trace vitamins and minerals. I've heard good things about it, and its supposed to be great for the coat. It also has digestive enzymes so the dogs get the most out of their food. The ingredients are Dried Seaweed Meal, Flaxseed Meal, Dehydrated Lemon Powder, Carotene, Chlorophyll, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Dried Asparagus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Asperigillus Niger Fermentation Product, Pineapple, Lactose


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne, I love seameal. It is the only thing I have used to get weight on my maltese too!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper used to be really itchy as a puppy and had red scabs-- I found this shampoo and conditioner that really helped. I don't use it much now as I am allergic to it--LOL.

Hylyt EFA shampoo and conditioner

http://www.24hourpet.com/cleansing-grooming-hylyt-c-61_65_400.html


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Kimberly for the link. That is a product I will try for sure.

And Jeanne, thanks so much for typing out all those ingredients! That does sound like good stuff. I'll definitely get some as soon as we get the rental car (tomorrow I hope!!!!). Maybe the pineapple in the seameal will help with the poo eating issue too! At any rate, the enzymes will be good for him.

Missy, thanks for the shampoo link too. I'll look into that. 

I am just floored by the generosity of the members of this forum. You guys are the best! :grouphug: 

I know someone asked about his skin and I can't remember if I answerd that. It does not look dry, scaly, scabby...just pink and healthy. He seems to like to chew on his feet and elbows some. Then scratch the rest of his body with his feet. I have seen very little scratching or chewing today though. He's just playing and being his little wonderful self. I'm sending up a little prayer that this was a temporary issue...but keeping my eye on it just the same. 

I know quite a few people on the board are in N. California...I'm wondering if anyone has a vet recommendation for the San Jose area?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There is a vet highly recommended over in Los Altos, but I will ask around about a San Jose vet for you.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not know one but if Kimberly cannot find one for you let me know i will ask our vet for a referrral . i have the utmost respect for her and she specilaizes in small dogs even though her own dogs are big guys ..
Yes absolutely these dogs feel our stress . I know Cosmo does he is constantly looking at me to see if I am OK .
Moving to a new venue can be stressful to this little guys especially when you leave them on their own . He may feel more secure in his crate with a towel over it with a favorite toy or even a kong filled with what ever treats he likes to keep him busy .. I also got one of the sound machimes for them .. I really found it helped when I moved them down to the desert .. 
Cosmo does not mind the crate at all the only thing he is not keen on is any type of mattress he prefers a towel .. Ahnold likes to have a little toy to keep him company .. 
.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shelly, two different people have both responded with the same one I mentioned above in Los Altos, named Adobe Animal Hospital, and they both live in San Jose, so that must be the best around. In particular one of the people recommended going to Sharon Zweiter, which is probably helpful to know. I get the impression it is a pretty large facility. This person also noted that it isn't too far if you take 280. (I referenced this thread, so she may show up here herself.)

If I hear of any others, especially anyone in the San Jose city limits, I'll let you know.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks so much, Kimberly. I'll look up this vet. I don't know my way around yet, but should be able to manage if I look it up on the net first.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I finally got a car and called Adobe Animal Hospital in Los Altos. I have an appointment with Dr. Zweiter on Thursday. I was hoping to get in sooner, but I guess it will have to be ok to wait. (this was the first available with Dr Zweiter...I'm wondering if I should have just taken next available...period) Ollie is doing better except for the itching. I'm going to give another bath today as he actually seems to do BETTER after a bath. I ordered a pet food that is supposed to be good for allergies (potatoe and duck) so we'll see how that goes. It should be here in a day or so.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

havaluv said:


> I'm going to give another bath today as he actually seems to do BETTER after a bath.


 Interesting! Don't forget to tell Dr. Zweiter about that specific point. That may clue him (her?) in to something... or it may not.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Interesting! Don't forget to tell Dr. Zweiter about that specific point. That may clue him (her?) in to something... or it may not.


I will, Kimberly. Thanks again for the referral for Dr Zweiter. I feel better going to her knowing your friends recommended her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome. I just found another email recommending her (Dr. Sharon Zweiter - duh @ me for not remembering it was a woman up above).

I seem to get caught up in whatever the veterinarian is saying that I try to write things down before I go. That's why I was thinking that might be a good point to note about Ollie seeming better after a bath. It's probably logical that the bathing isn't drying out his skin, which is good!

Congratulations on the car too! Are you finding your way around the area OK? Since we're so close, we'll have to get together one of these days.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That would be fun, Kimberly. I haven't ventured out very far without my hubby. We just picked up the rental car Friday afternoon so we explored a bit over the weekend. (He will probably never let me drive the rental...it's so neat...a Nissan hybrid, black and sleek and sexy.  It has given me a bad case of "Iwanna's"! I can't believe how quiet it is and what good gas mileage.) I looked on mapquest and the vet is only about 11 miles from here. It shouldn't be too bad. I'm asking for a GPS for Christmas!! That way I can explore to my heart's content without any irrational fears of not finding my way back home! :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a really smart Christmas wish list item! You're going to have so much fun exploring. Have you guys headed down to Santa Cruz & the Capitola area yet? You'll definitely want warm clothing (layers), but you really need to get over there while you're living here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly is completely right! The Santa Cruz area is gorgeous! And I am not biased or anything having grown up there. 

Monterey/Carmel is also quite nice for a visit. And yes, you will need some kind of warm layers.... the fog is very chilling!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

We are going to Monterey/Carmel on Saturday!  We'll have to put Santa Cruz on the list for next! Andrew is working soooo hard during the week. It's good to get out and play some on the weekends!

Kimberly, we went to the vet today and met with Dr. Zweiter. She was great, I really liked her. If you can PM me the names of your friends who recommended her, she said she would give them a discount.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, I will. I'm really glad you liked her.

I was telling my husband about your temporary stay here and how I recommended the Santa Cruz & Capitola area and his reaction was an immediate, "What about Monterey & Carmel?" Oops! He also says that if you get the chance on that trip, you should drive down to Big Sur. He's right! It's gorgeous there.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, definitely Big Sur! It's so gorgeous down there!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh good, sounds like a plan to me. We are thinking of changing our minds and doing Santa Cruz this Saturday instead. It's closer and DH has to work on Sunday so we may save the Carmel/Big Sur trip for another weekend. It's fun to have neat weekend trips to look forward to!

I got the Duck and potatoe food and the Solid gold Seameal in the mail today. I'm hoping they help Ollie's itchies. The vet gave us some antihistimines, but they don't really seem to be doing much except making him thirsty.  I'm hoping one of these other products will help. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shelly, I hope you get some relief for Ollie soon.

One of the fun things about living here is that you can easily take day trips to so many neat places. Have fun in Santa Cruz! It's a little more casual in atmosphere than Monterey & Carmel. Oh, and don't bother planning to stay overnight in Big Sur unless you want to lose all your weekend fun money fast. Last time we stayed there it was over $400/night. The massages are nice though and clothing is optional at the spa there. LOL!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly...I hope so too. He's such a sweet little guy and beautiful too. I don't want him to tear up his coat completely. He's pulled a lot of hair from the front of his legs already. 


> Oh, and don't bother planning to stay overnight in Big Sur unless you want to lose all your weekend fun money fast. Last time we stayed there it was over $400/night. The massages are nice though and clothing is optional at the spa there. LOL!


I'll keep that in mind!  The massage sounds great though....the clothing optional spa....eh....I don't think so, not right now anyway! :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, to be perfectly truthful, only part of the facility is clothing-optional. There are two pools and one is on that side and the other pool is on the side that requires swim suits. Most people who go there are retired free spirits. I just had the shock of my life when there was a white-haired woman doing a Yoga pose on her back with feet in the air sans clothing.

The spa services and restaurant are top-notch and amazingly wonderful. It is the Ventana Inn & Spa. Oops. I just went to their web site and it looks like the cheapest room is $550/nt on weekends. My info was outdated by quite a bit.


----------

